# Recommend a chinese music.



## chast (Jul 8, 2011)

hello, i am from china

In my country,this music is very popular,

??
??download

you can try it ,


----------



## Yumi (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey that's actually pretty good. Modern R&B/Pop music from China.

Who sings that?


----------



## chast (Jul 18, 2011)

his english name  is vae and chinese name is XuSong(许嵩)


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you liking it from France ^^


----------



## Serina (Jul 18, 2011)

wow. nice.


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

chast said:
			
		

> hello, i am from china
> 
> In my country,this music is very popular,
> 
> ...



???????????????????US ????????????????
?????????

sorry if my chinese wasn't clear~~ (or if it didnt even show up on the post haha)


----------



## chast (Jul 19, 2011)

原来你是北京人,写的居然是繁体字 = -.

i'm not good at english too,because i am just a freshman..


----------



## umairaraza100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well i also like to listen mostly Chinese music because the lyrics of chinese music is absolutely Brilliant with lovely voice the Music which you have share with us is also beautiful and cool and really i like it so much and thanks for it .


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

chast said:
			
		

> ???????,???? = -.
> 
> i'm not good at english too,because i am just a freshman..



?????????????? thats why i use traditional haha! but i want to go though!

you should recommend more music


----------



## Heyco1n (Jul 22, 2011)

i'm the chast, but i can't post views with that account number , it always says 'you must enter a post ', i don't know why

help me out,,? pleaseeee!!!


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 22, 2011)

Heyco1n said:
			
		

> i'm the chast, but i can't post views with that account number , it always says 'you must enter a post ', i don't know why
> 
> help me out,,? pleaseeee!!!



ahh~ ????????? do you mean you signed in with a different account...? ????????

btw is that Prince of Tennis in your avatar?


----------



## Heyco1n (Jul 22, 2011)

LeahLuvsYou said:
			
		

> Heyco1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, he is  Echizen Ryoma.  the problem is that i can't post views .it always get the error that says 'you must enter a post'..

by the way , what is btw -  -..


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 22, 2011)

Heyco1n said:
			
		

> LeahLuvsYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh! I like Prince of Tennis.

Do you mean you can't view posts? Whose posts? The ones from your Chast account? 

LOLOL!! btw means by the way. xD


----------



## Heyco1n (Jul 23, 2011)

LeahLuvsYou said:
			
		

> Heyco1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you .
i may have a false expression .
the true is that i can't add reply and it always shows the error that says 'you must enter a post', how can i solve it???

i've noticed that when you are asleep,i'm awake - -...
btw, could i have your qq number the email???


----------

